# My sugarfaced snaggletooth



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

How's she doing? IIRC, she had some medical issues "recently".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's doing pretty good. 
She had to have a couple of teeth pulled. Has what is likely the start of sundowners. She's happy most days, and using melatonin to help her rest at night. She makes me get up with her at night a couple of nights a week, but that's a lot better than when she was only letting me sleep a couple of nights a week.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember now ... she had a very troublesome problem with an ear. That's been OK?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, she has a $2000 ear. 
The ear is good, but her ear problems seem to arise in the Fall. Both vets think she has seasonal allergies. Last time the dermatologist told me, "See you next Fall." The good part is, we seem to have found how to clear them up easier. But her ears are cleaned with medical grade HB101 2x weekly, for her lifetime.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very distinguished.
She's beautiful!


----------

